# Hi everyone newbie here anyone know about Cj's, and a few other bloodlines.



## Jayjay2782 (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi in my dog's ped I have a bunch of line's can anyone tell me a little bit about them on his father he has Leroy's,Scott's,Redwood,Reye's,Bush's,wood's and knowlwood's his mother has bingley's,winegarner,edelhaus,blue vision,bootleg's,taylor,byer's,patton,owen's and heavy on Cj's


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

If you can post the registered names of his Dam and Sire and also the second generation of dogs I can look the peds up online if they are posted. That way we can give you more info on how your dog is bred.


----------

